# Actualização Imagens Satélite



## seqmad (3 Out 2007 às 10:27)

Bom dia,

Ainda não estou familiarizado com o site, desde já as minhas desculpas se este tema não justifica um tópico, mas é o seguinte:

Estava a acompanhar o seguimento da situação de ontem de manhã e a pensar que o acompanhamento do evoluir da situação para um determinado local (por exemplo para a hora seguinte) seria tanto mais eficaz quanto mais rápida a actualização de imagens de satélite e radar e está limitado por essa actualização.
O IM actualiza as imagens de radar em média cerca de 45 min. depois e as de satélite 1hora e tal depois, e já por várias vezes ter-me-ia sido útil uma actualização mais rápida...

A pergunta é: quais são os sites que conhecem que actualizam mais rápido as imagens de satélite que incluam a zona do nosso país, de modo a serem úteis para o que referi, e que vocês consultam para os seguimentos... calculo que para as imagens de radar terão mesmo que ser as do IM...
Perdoem a ignorância...


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2007 às 11:18)

Olá,

Esse é um grande e velho problema que temos há imenso tempo.
Radar não há nada a fazer, depende do IM, um dia alguém acabará por explicar o porquê de só haver actualizações de 30m e do respectivo atraso.
Como sou optimista, acho que como o uso do radar tem aumentado muito nos últimos anos por parte da população, o IM acabará por melhorar essa questão, pois eles sabem provavelmente muito melhor do que nós que isso tem que ser melhorado.

Quanto ao satélite, não é um problema nosso, é comum a toda a Europa, e tem a ver com limitações da Eumetsat. Isto relativamente a actualizações mais frequentes (15m por ex.), que relativamente ao atraso, penso que o IM também poderá/deverá melhorar essa parte.
Para essas imagens de hora a hora, há muitos sites com atraso mínimo, podes usar o próprio site da Eumetsat:
http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/Image_Gallery/Real-time_Images/index.htm?l=en
http://fr.allmetsat.com/images/europe.php

Actualizações frequentes (15m), de vez em quando aparecem sites como estes (ver em baixo), mas tal como tem aparecido outros no passado, como devem ser piratas, principalmente o Sat24, mais dia menos dia acabam. É aproveitar enquanto dura.

http://www.sat24.com/
http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif

*PS:* Vai passando pelo tópico Sites sobre meteorologia, que é onde normalmente vamoscolocando link's para sites úteis.


----------



## seqmad (3 Out 2007 às 18:34)

Obrigado pelas dicas.

Entretanto e quanto às imagens de radar, verifiquei que o INM de Espanha actualiza em 15 minutos, com imagens dos 20 e 50 min. de cada hora. Os radares de Cáceres e Sevilha cobrem o nosso Sul e Centro, excepto faixa costeira ocidental, sempre podem ser úteis, desde que não seja para acompanhar circulações atmosféricas de oeste... por exemplo ontem davam perfeitamente em relação ao Algarve e Alentejo...


----------

